# Kinda new to NJ waters



## CPT (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey normelly durring the summer i head up to NJ to visit familly thats up there. i fished the bay arround sea isle, ocean city, and brugatine (think i spelt that right) but fish there are tiny wenny so i just fished at night for sand sharks (last year i cought 1 that was 3 feet long ) well anyway i find a way to get arrounnd the flats and is there good rockfishing arround there. Im from the chesapeack bay so i have lots of experiance fishing for em. any tips on rockfishing for them arround there? i got milions of plastic eels and jigs and spoons.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rocks......*

Het CPT, 

Welcome. 

During the summer it's best to use clams or mackerel in the back bays. At nite I use the lures, poppers work best. black or dark green. Out front in the rips they use eels and white buckatils with green or chartruse worms or green buck tails with white worms. If have any questions just let me know.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

In each of those places you mentioned there are highly productive spots. Any inlet and bridge has potential at different times. There are many spots where the sodbanks form nice points and which have nice current breaks holding predatory fish.

RuddeDog gave you some good advice for baits and lures.

Again, welcome to the forum . . . did you see my reply to you in the Rod/plug building forum?

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23606


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I haven't fished in N.J. over 20 years, sinced I moved to Florida.
But the fish up there are not small the Blues And Weakies are huge and try the door mats (summer Flounder) you'll be thinking different.
If your up in Brigentine go over to A.C. to the T Jetty and try your luck or Cape May always good there.
Try renting a garvey and fish the back bay area.


----------



## CPT (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks all. and yes i sall your post. I just didnet have much to say so i really dident reply.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*welcome*

any help u need just ask and post.........JS


----------



## CPT (Jan 21, 2006)

There is accully 1 more thing right now. were in the back bays? deep water on the bottem. on the top of the water. near the bridges leading towrd the ocean or far away from the ocean? can any 1 answer those typs of qustions.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Back Bays......*

When fishing the back bays with lures, plugs, poppers etc, ya want to work the sod banks. Ya can work the bridges too, It doesn't really matter, close to the ocean side or not. Any kind of structure, Piers, docks, bridges, even boats docked in marinas will produce fish. When using bait, ya wanna catch the incoming and out going tides. That's when I have the best luck.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

You folks give awesome advice!  Here's my 2 cents. When all of the above fails, jus put a huge wad of any cut bait on a bottom rig, kick back, pop a cold one, enjoy da surroundings, an watch yer rod tip!


----------



## CPT (Jan 21, 2006)

I dont have the pacients for using bottem rigs thats why i use mostly jigs and spoons and swimbaits. much more fun. i even have bucktails for flounders. alot harder to use then bottem rigs but much more fun and more of a challenge. thats why i enjoy rockfishing, its not cast and wait its cast and retrive.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I love to lure fish also, but theres those times when it jus aint happenin. Fishin some beats fishin none.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fish when you can, where you can, and however you can ! 

.... It's all good!

--
I fish therefore I am


----------

